

Find/Post Freelance Jobs (Programming and non-programming) Online - ThinkWriteMute
http://www.getafreelancer.com/

======
ThinkWriteMute
A friend of mine wanted to know if I knew anything about this link. I didn't
so I posted it here. Anyone heard anything bad/good?

Looks a lot like <http://textbroker.com>

~~~
jasonkester
It's one of a thousand "lance" sites just like it, where Indian high school
students fight over the chance to build you the next Facebook for $150. The
quality of the work you'll get from one of those sites is terrible. If you're
going to consider using it, I'd suggest hiring 3 separate developers in
parallel, in the hopes that one of them may actually deliver something usable.

If you're a developer, you probably shouldn't waste your time looking for work
there, unless you're prepared to compete on price with the $7/hour crowd.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
Yeah, he (as well as me) is a developer looking to score a few bucks here and
there. He lives in China, doesn't get much work locally.

